# Looking into possibility of sperm sharing



## Sianny (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all, I haven't been on here for quite some time but am looking for as much advice as I can as I am looking into the possibility of sperm sharing to enable us to have a 2nd cycle IVF. We were extremely lucky and grateful when we had our BFP after just 1 month on our 1st short protocol cycle of IVF for our princess (she'll be 3 on 26/11/13) so we have some faith (however small and frail it may be) that we would be lucky again. I have blocked and damaged tubes caused by an infection from a burst ovarian cyst so IVF is the only option available to us. I have looked at the egg sharing route but my AMH is only 12 so have been advised that I will not be eligible for this even though I responded very well on my previous cycle. I am now looking at the sperm sharing route as DH was advised in his tests that his results were above average. The only issue with him would be the fact that he has asthma and a high BMI as he plays rugby (he's a prop). He is fit and healthy and there are no inheritable diseases or genetic issues and all tests from when we did the previous cycle were clear.
Can someone please offer any advice at all on this regarding how it all works, time scales etc.. I would love to give my darling princess a sibling especially as she is now asking for one too which is absolutely breaking my heart. We knew we would have to tackle this issue at some point but at only 3yrs old we didn't think it would be this soon. I have always said that within reason I would make her every wish come true but it's heartbreaking knowing this is one wish I cannot fulfill. We are thankful every single day for the miracle we already have in our princess but would love more than anything to be able to give her a sibling to love and cherish as much as we do with Carys.


----------

